# stihl 031 AV specs please



## biggriz86 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ive googled the hell out of this and cant find the displacement of the Stihl 031 AV chainsaws. if anyone here knows, id appriciate it.

also curious about the 041, 028, and 029 models, but specifically the 031 right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cameljoe73 (Sep 28, 2008)

031 is 48cc
041 is 61cc-72cc depending on model
028 could be 43, 47, or I can't remember the 3rd one
029 54cc or 56.5cc depending on model


----------



## biggriz86 (Sep 28, 2008)

excellent, thank you sir.


----------



## Brushwacker (Sep 28, 2008)

biggriz86 said:


> Ive googled the hell out of this and cant find the displacement of the Stihl 031 AV chainsaws. if anyone here knows, id appriciate it.
> 
> also curious about the 041, 028, and 029 models, but specifically the 031 right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



031=2.93 cu. in. or 48cc, 041=3.72 or 61cc, 028=2.62 or 43cc, 029=54c
Any model labled Super is slightly more displacement. You will not see an 031 super but an 032 is 3.1 or 51 cc
Do a search for Chainsaws collectors corner and find the website to get this kind of information.


----------



## biggriz86 (Sep 28, 2008)

Brushwacker said:


> 031=2.93 cu. in. or 48cc, 041=3.72 or 61cc, 028=2.62 or 43cc, 029=54c
> Any model labled Super is slightly more displacement. You will not see an 031 super but an 032 is 3.1 or 51 cc
> Do a search for Chainsaws collectors corner and find the website to get this kind of information.



HEY thanks for the kick in the right direction, that site is gold


----------



## billyjoejr (Sep 28, 2008)

Model: 031 AV 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: STIHL ANDREAS MASCHINENFABRIK 
STUTTGART, GERMANY 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 1113 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1971 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 48ccm (2.93 cu. in.) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 11 
CYLINDER BORE: 44mm (1.73 in.) 
PISTON STROKE: 32mm (1.26 in.) 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with chrome plated bore 
INTAKE METHOD: Piston ported 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 
WEIGHT : 6.6 kg (14.5 lbs.) powerhead only 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Anti-vibration 
CHAIN BRAKE: Optional 
CLUTCH: Centrifugal 
DRIVE TYPE: Direct 
CONSTRUCTION: Die cast magnesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: Bosch flywheel magneto later series Transistorized 
CARBURETOR: Tillotson HU-3C, G series 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: RK-14HU 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: DG-2HU 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: Nylon mesh cartridge 
STARTER TYPE: Stihl automatic rewind 
OIL PUMP: Automatic 
OPERATING RPM: 
IGNITION TIMING: 2.0 to 2.3mm (0.008 to 0.009 in.) before TDC 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: 0.35 to 0.40mm (0.014 to 0.016 in.) 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: Bosch WSR6F, Champion RCJ7Y 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 0.51mm (0.020 in.) 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: Ball 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 540ml (18.25 fl. oz.) 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 40:1 with Stihl oil 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Regular 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: Stihl two-cycle chain saw mix oil 
CHAIN PITCH: 3/8 in. 
CHAIN TYPE: Stihl 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 35cm (14 in.) 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 50cm (20 in.) 
COLOUR SCHEME: Grey with Orange top cover 
PAINT CODES: 
ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST: 
SERVICE MANUAL: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COMMENTS: Model 031AVQ equipped with chain brake 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




from:
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/GasbyManufacturer?OpenView&Start=117&Count=30&Expand=121#121


and a pdf workshop manual:
Stihl 030, 031, 032 Workshop Manual- http://www.mediafire.com/?dnwykggj3jy
scanned paper copy, so it is rough.

Click on the blue 'Click here to start download...' link on left.


----------



## lwn9186 (Dec 5, 2010)

billyjoejr said:


> Model: 031 AV
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> MANUFACTURED BY: STIHL ANDREAS MASCHINENFABRIK
> ...


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Dec 5, 2010)

lwn9186 said:


> billyjoejr said:
> 
> 
> > Model: 031 AV
> ...


----------



## MnSam (Dec 5, 2010)

Just curious, why do you want to know? Own or looking or what.

Wow, just realized how old this is. I doubt biggriz86 is even still active.


----------



## TCMII (Jan 29, 2011)

*Stihl 031av chain saw points setting/cleaning*

Hi all,

I'm new to this site and have a Stihl 031av chain saw that I just aquired and would like to know how to clean the points / timing? I have no idea how to take this chain saw apart but do have mechanical ability. Also is replacement fuel line still being made for this model? And why does the recoil make a noise when retracting?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Albert Dube' (Jul 29, 2015)

biggriz86 said:


> Ive googled the hell out of this and cant find the displacement of the Stihl 031 AV chainsaws. if anyone here knows, id appriciate it.
> 
> also curious about the 041, 028, and 029 models, but specifically the 031 right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


From the NKOTB, New kid on the block...
I haven't read all the post, nor have I followed the links, SO, I hope I'm not repeating, repeating, repeating myself here, OR being redundant, redundant, redundant. I'm looking at something else, and this came to me via Google, as a matter of fact, this arborsite.com site and this link as well. This is another site you may want to check out:

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...858c0dec5088261b88256ba2001978db?OpenDocument

Be kind to all you encounter.


----------

